# Son is going hunting



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

My son just bought his first .22 and is so excited. He wants to go hunting rabbits on his best friend's brother in law's land. He is convinced that he doesn't need a permit since it is private land. I am pretty sure he needs one, 'cause I looked it up on the Mo Dept. of Conservation's website. I think he can get a permit for both fishing and hunting small game. 

Anyway, he wants to bring home some rabbits for me to cook up, an I have no problems with doing that, but I live in an apartment so I am not sure where I could process it. I guess he will need to do that out in the field, or at least take out the guts and let it bleed out. 

I think I remember my late husband telling me something about only eating wild rabbit at certain times of the year... disease or bot flies or something. Can any of y'all fill me in on this? I want to be able to cook up what he brings home, but obviously nobody wants to get sick. Thanks in advance. 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I suspect he does need a liscense to hunt rabbits. Make sure he checks with your DNR. 

Has he had a firearms safety course? Most states require it before getting a hunting liscense. A 22 can easily kill someone so don't take it lightly.

There is a small possibility of getting sick from cleaning a rabbit or eating an undercooked one. 
The danger of Tularemia in rabbits - by Angie Pollock - Helium
I second the gloves when you clean one.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

He has to take a Hunters Safety Course and Permit which he can buy Online or a Vendor.

Some say wait until after Frost or even a Freeze before killing Rabbits,I have ate them in places that didn't have this.Rabbits are easy to Gut and pull the Hide off.

Yes .22 will kill just like any Firearm,lost a Friend years ago,.22 went off after Rabbit hunting,he bled to death with his wife before the Ambulance got there.

Becareful and have Fun.

big rockpile


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Thank you guy. I am sorry that I didn't include all the information. Yes, he has taken his hunter aftertaste course, several years ago, and has a hunting license. 

It was the permit I was hounding him about. And he has agreed about it. Yay, no resistance is good. 

Thank you for the reminders of how dangerous a .22 can be. We have a policy in our home that even play guns are considered real and LOADED, so I am not as concerned, but am still vigilant. 

God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

I didn't respond earlier because I assumed you were just an
over protective Mom. Not a bad thing mind you.
Now I see you are a protective Mom with a good head on your shoulders.
Good goin.
GH


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Only eat wild rabbit taken in a month with an "R" in it.

Easy to remember.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I'm confused. What is the difference between a hunting license and a hunting permit for rabbits? Here is Minnesota all a person needs is one document - a small game hunting license.

BTW, make sure he sights in his .22 before he goes hunting.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> I'm confused. What is the difference between a hunting license and a hunting permit for rabbits? Here is Minnesota all a person needs is one document - a small game hunting license.
> 
> BTW, make sure he sights in his .22 before he goes hunting.


I was wondering the same thing.

BTW we can hunt small game on our own property without a license, excluding of course waterfowl.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Tink,

I just looked through the regs and didn't see that they say a landowner, hunting small game on his own land doesn't need a liscense. Can you provide a link?


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

The guys are heading over the the Mo Dept. of Conservation in a little while. They are going to be finding out about a MDC shooting range about 20 minutes from here where they plan to go sight their .22s. Also while they are there they will be asking about what permits they will need to hunt small game, and also finding out about turkey and deer hunting in our area. I know they need tags for deer, not sure if it is tags or permits for turkey. I figure why mess around with my interpretation of the law when they can go right to the authorities. 

Thanks again for giving me info. One other question, do y'all know if there are any kind of mentoring programs? I have been trying for several years to get someone to take John hunting. No takers. I can't afford one of those hunting guides, so I was hoping that perhaps there is some kind of a program around here. Any thoughts?
God bless you and yours
deb


----------



## VaBeagler (Feb 19, 2009)

frankva said:


> Only eat wild rabbit taken in a month with an "R" in it.
> 
> Easy to remember.


I've heard that about oysters but never rabbits. They can be eaten any time of the year. In the hot months some may have warbbles in them. They come out when the rabbit dies. You can still eat the meat but it is gross looking. Also, if the liver has white spots on it, DON'T EAT IT, that is the sign of rabbit fever or tuleremia. Most say as long as the rabbit is cooked thouroughly that it will not hurt you but I never take the chance.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Look in the phone book for local sports mans clubs. Usally can find some one there to take a person under their wing. Some times the persons working at a gun bow shop will know of some one also.

 Al


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

The poor kid. He and his friend came home and got their guns and accessories. They went to the DOC, got information and instructions on how to get to the gun range, and took off. But before they could get there some wicked storms blew in and they had to take shelter in a grocery store. 65mph winds are nothing to mess around with in a mini van. So now they are on their way back home. This is the second time they have tried to do this and have had their plans changed by circumstances beyond their control. I wonder if God is trying to tell them something?
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Nimrod said:


> Tink,
> 
> I just looked through the regs and didn't see that they say a landowner, hunting small game on his own land doesn't need a liscense. Can you provide a link?


Well to be honest I haven't read the rules in awhile but I know it used to be that way. I'll check.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Nimrod said:


> Tink,
> 
> I just looked through the regs and didn't see that they say a landowner, hunting small game on his own land doesn't need a liscense. Can you provide a link?


Nimrod, you have to live on the property. See page 33.

http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/rlp/regulations/hunting/2012/full_regs.pdf


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Here in Missouri if you own or Live on 5 acres or more you don't need a Permit to hunt on your Land,plus you can get Certain amount of Deer Tags and Turkey Tags for Free.

We have 5 acres and can kill 6 Deer and 12 Turkeys on it.

big rockpile


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

VaBeagler said:


> I've heard that about oysters but never rabbits. They can be eaten any time of the year. In the hot months some may have warbbles in them. They come out when the rabbit dies. You can still eat the meat but it is gross looking. Also, if the liver has white spots on it, DON'T EAT IT, that is the sign of rabbit fever or tuleremia. Most say as long as the rabbit is cooked thouroughly that it will not hurt you but I never take the chance.


Over the years I've eaten several rabbits with tulerimia on thier liver. It's never harmed me yet. The problem lies in when you field dress them. If you have a cut or scratch on your hands when field dressing a tuleremia infected rabbit, then you stand a good chance of getting it yourself. So make sure before you gut a rabbit to either look your hands over for scratches and cuts, or wear surgical gloves. 

Hears the water, here in Oklahoma you only have to have a hunting license but not a permit if your 16 or older. If younger you need a hunters safety card or apprentice card and hunt with a adult 18 or over. So not sure how that works in Mo. Just how far do you live from Joplin? I have some kinfolks that live up nearby but on the Oklahoma side. I might could sneak up that way some day and take your son hunting if your not too far away. 

Also, when does rabbit season start in Missouri? Here in Oklahoma it doesn't start till October 1st. But it's usually after deer gun season before I even attempt to do any rabbit hunting.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

In Delaware to avoid a hunting license you must be the owner or tenant on 20 or more acres and then you can only hunt that tract, otherwise you need a license......Never eat rabbits until after a frost....My favorite sport for well over 60 years.......


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

frankva said:


> Only eat wild rabbit taken in a month with an "R" in it.
> 
> Easy to remember.


That is true you can eat wild rabbit anytime but only harvest and process in months with a letter R in them .


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Over the years I've eaten several rabbits with tulerimia on thier liver. It's never harmed me yet. The problem lies in when you field dress them. If you have a cut or scratch on your hands when field dressing a tuleremia infected rabbit, then you stand a good chance of getting it yourself. So make sure before you gut a rabbit to either look your hands over for scratches and cuts, or wear surgical gloves.
> 
> Hears the water, here in Oklahoma you only have to have a hunting license but not a permit if your 16 or older. If younger you need a hunters safety card or apprentice card and hunt with a adult 18 or over. So not sure how that works in Mo. Just how far do you live from Joplin? I have some kinfolks that live up nearby but on the Oklahoma side. I might could sneak up that way some day and take your son hunting if your not too far away.
> 
> Also, when does rabbit season start in Missouri? Here in Oklahoma it doesn't start till October 1st. But it's usually after deer gun season before I even attempt to do any rabbit hunting.


Yes it starts Oct.1 here too.Limit of 6 daily,12 in Possesion.

big rockpile


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Oldcountryboy said:


> ust how far do you live from Joplin? I have some kinfolks that live up nearby but on the Oklahoma side. I might could sneak up that way some day and take your son hunting if your not too far away.


OCB, we live very close to Joplin, and I would sure take you up on that offer if you ever could make it up this way. I used to live in Miami OK, so I know that area kind of well too. Why don't you send me a PM here if it looks like you will be up this way, and what game you are talking about helping him hunt, and we can figure something out. I would be very appreciative. 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Tink,

Well, I learned something new today. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Used to be that the reason for not taking rabbits in warm weather was to avoid warble fly grubs. Yes, found them in our cattle quite often but nothing smaller than that. Always figured that it didn't matter if I could not see such a grub. When cooked, probably just as much food value!

Also, I can harvest rabbits and squirrels plus a few others on my property with no permits required and only local firearms restrictions coming into play. Nobody has ever complained about our .17 air rifles after many years. There was one time that I thought nobody was outside and quickest grab was a .22 rifle with a CB short. A few seconds after the shot, female voice from next door said: "Did you get it?" 

Martin


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Paquebot said:


> Used to be that the reason for not taking rabbits in warm weather was to avoid warble fly grubs. Yes, found them in our cattle quite often but nothing smaller than that. Always figured that it didn't matter if I could not see such a grub. When cooked, probably just as much food value!
> 
> Martin


Ewwwww! I have dug enough of those evil little beasts out of our cats when we lived on the farm, that I would have to be near death to eat one of them. UGH!
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

Hears The Water said:


> My son just bought his first .22 and is so excited. He wants to go hunting rabbits on his best friend's brother in law's land. He is convinced that he doesn't need a permit since it is private land. I am pretty sure he needs one, 'cause I looked it up on the Mo Dept. of Conservation's website. I think he can get a permit for both fishing and hunting small game.
> 
> Anyway, he wants to bring home some rabbits for me to cook up, an I have no problems with doing that, but I live in an apartment so I am not sure where I could process it. I guess he will need to do that out in the field, or at least take out the guts and let it bleed out.
> 
> ...



:typomat: Deb , most times , squirrells and rabbits gets a parisite commonly known as 'wolvs' during the summer months , it's a larva from a botflys that when you skin the critter it pops out , it's about enough to make you sick at the sight of one , as they're about 1/2" to 3/4" long and look like a big maggot . . cattle have them as well . . good fishbait , btw . 

anyway , I'd advise to ask the lad to wait for a few good hard frosts , that kills them , and the meat will me much more appetising when ya fry it up :goodjob:

now , a rabbit is good eating , and I know your son is all het-up for a mess of fried rabbit , and a rabbit is easy to clean , send me a pm and I'll help you along with the skinning  

I knew a man that could bust a thrown in the air asprin with a .22 rifle , but he'd shot that same rifle for many years , so if I could offer a bit of advice , betwixt now and the 2nd hard frost , and since your sons rifle is new to him , I'd counsel the lad to learn his rifle , learn how to snap-shoot with it , because rabbit hunting with a .22 takes a bit of practice , it's a fast running target that jumps and zig-zags , not easy to hit with a shotgun , much less a .22 rifle , but he'll just have to learn as he goes along , and the best teacher is experience , so I hope he'll have good hunting and good Luck . :happy:

The main thing is ALWAYS to be SAFE . 

OK Deb , I hope that helps


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Also, if your son can't whistle very loud it would be a good ideal to have your son buy hisself a good whistle. Like referees use in ball games! Sometime if you jump a rabbit and make a loud whistling sound, the rabbit will stop and this will offer a good shot with a .22 rifle or bow.


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Good advice on the whistle. Thanks OCB. 

Calhoon, yes, I have had many up close and personaly experiences with worvals. Our cats used to get them like crazy and I was the only one that was willing to pull them out. Not fun. 


John has finally had a couple of opportunities to shoot since the last time I posted. He and his friend went to a Dept. of Conversation gun range twice and he was able to take the guns to a Men's retreat just this weekend, where he came in 3rd place in a skeet shooting match. Not too bad, he got a couple of turkey calls as a prize and now he wants to go turkey hunting. LOL! Thanks again, guys for all the help and suggestions!
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------

